# Canada: Halibut-Charter Port Hardy/  Telegraph Cove ?



## Karstein (8. März 2004)

Bislang kam ja recht wenig zu meinen Anfragen zu Vancouver Island raus - aber vielleicht war ja von euch schon mal zur einer Heilbutt-Tour von Port Hardy oder Telegraph Cove aus draußen und kann mir Tipps geben bezüglich Booten, Skippern etc.?

Gruß aus Berlin

Karsten 

;+


----------



## ThomasL (8. März 2004)

hallo Karsten

ich kann dir leider auch keine Namen von Skippern, etc. nennen, ich habe noch in der Heilbutt-Bibel "How to catch trophy Halibut" nachgeschaut, aber auch keine Empfehlungen gefunden. Nur dass Port Hardy wahrscheinlich am aussichtsreichsten ist.
Auf www.halibut.net ist leider auch nichts über diese Orte.


----------



## Karstein (8. März 2004)

*smile* "How to catch trohy Halibut" hatte ich gestern auch auf dem Schoß, Thomas - zusammen mit der Karte von Vancouver Island! Im Buch haben sie lediglich die Ecken in der Johnston Strait beschrieben. Aber ich habe via google vorhin schon Jemanden in Telegraph Cove gefunden (immerhin haben die schon Halibuts bis 210lbs an die Strippe gebracht). Da rasten wir mit dem Camper ohnehin wegen des Whalewatchings. In Port Hardy könnten wir ein Boot ausleihen und auf eigene Faust herausfahren, aber so ganz ohne GPS-Positionen und Reviererfahrung ist mir das nix...

Jetblack hat mir auch einen Skipper an der Westküste in Tahsis empfohlen, der kommt in die engere Wahl. Habe allerdings die Befürchtung, dass auf der Westseite das Wetter vielleicht nicht so mitspielt für die Ausfahrten?

Gruß gen Du

Karsten


----------



## Jirko (8. März 2004)

hallo ken #h

hab mal ein büschen gegooglt, vielleicht hilft´s dir ja ein wenig:

telegraph cove

port hardy

nochmal port hardy

nochmal
telegraph cove

nochmal port hardy

charter port hardy?



> Bolivar Charters  Bolivar Charters invites you aboard a 24' Skagit Orca to fish for salmon, halibut and all varieties of bottom fish, to look for birds and marine animals, or just cruise and experience the North West Coast of Vancouver Island.
> 
> Box 1812, *Port Hardy*, BC, V0N 2P0
> Phone (250) 949-7583
> kbolivar@island.net www.pups.ca/charter





> North Island Kayak Rentals & Tours Debbie Erickson  Rentals & 1-6 Day Guided Kayak & Whale Watching Trips
> 2 Locations: Telegraph Cove & Port Hardy Adventure Center. Serving Johnstone Strait, Hakai Area, Broughton, Quatsino Sound & Queen Charlotte Strait. Kayak Transport & Camping Equipment Rentals
> 
> Box 291, Port Hardy, BC  V0N 2P0
> ...



...schau mal, ob du das was an infos ziehen kannst... drück alle däumlein #h


----------



## Karstein (8. März 2004)

Thanx a lot, Jirko!!! Deinen obersten Link habe ich auch gefunden und fest angepeilt, werde mal eine Anfrage rübermailen.

Auch Bolivar Charters klingt wegen des Bootes ganz interessant, von Port Hardy aus ist´s allerdings weiter zu den Spots als von Telegraph Cove aus.

Hach, das wird klasse - mit der 50lbs auf Heilbutt stippen und dabei die Orcas um einen rum zum Beobachten! 

Männers, wenn ich hier nicht mehr texte, wisst ihr, wo ihr mich suchen müsst - dann habe ich dort um Asyl ersucht oder ein trophy Halibut hat unser Boot zerschmettert!


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. März 2004)

Da ich in dieser Gegend ja auch schon gefischt habe (Rivers Inlet), kann ich Dir nur viel Spaß wünschen.
Ach ja, esse vorher schön viel Spinat. (grin)

Rolf


----------

